# New Gheenoe Owner



## tom_in_orl

Hey there, 

Congrats on the new Gheenoe. They are great boats. I don't do a lot of structural mods so I will let someone else chime in on that one. Only thing I did to my Highsider was add a bolt in raised front deck from Custom Gheenoe. 

Here is a picture of one on Cobra's boat.










Stick steering is  cool mod. The reasons for doing it are to get the driver out of the back seat. By being in the middle of the Highsider you will be better balanced. It's also a little less tiring to drive stick steering when going long distances. The con's of stick steering would be a more complicated boat set up and possibly more things to break. The stick steering cable does wear over time and need to be replaced. Also on a Highsider any type of remote steering will mean that the steering arm connected to the motor will stick out on the narrow transom so you need to be careful not to hook it on branches or docks.

These are pics of my friend Nick's Highsider. He is running a 15 HP 2 stroke with stick steering.


----------



## Quad1973

@ tom_in_orl

Thanks for the info and picks. I like the look of the custom deck. How far back does that come? What is the Gheenoe Army I see under your name?

Thanks again!


----------



## tom_in_orl

Its designed to come a little more than 3/4ths of the way over the front bench seat. You can leave the seat in as flotation or cut it out and have access from the back too. 












The Gheenoe Army was a term put upon us for the numbers of Gheenoe owners that would post in a thread when someone started bad mouthing Gheenoe boats or had something positive to say about a Gheenoe knock off. The army designation has to do with the thousands of Gheenoe owners that are out there vs the smaller manufactures of skiffs. It can be a bit overwhelming when you get a large number of us stirred up. Since a lot of Gheenoe owners get together a couple times a year they tend to be on the forums a lot simply keeping in touch. Not much goes by that they don't see. When the term first came about we had shirts printed and that pretty much solidified the term in our small skiff culture just like the microskiff.

That said Gheenoe owners are great bunch. They are not mean people or out cause trouble. Just very loyal to the Gheenoe brand and Gheen family. If you get a chance to stop by the shop or attend a Gheenoe rally you will know what I mean.


----------



## chew

First off...... welcome to the world of gheeno, and second looks on the water.
The 15'6" classic i feel is one of the better options if you plan to put a gheenoe "under the knife". there are tons of factory replacements if you "goof" up anything. the side structure is sound enough that you can virtualy gut the entire boat to just a shell, and hit the water. dont be afraid to ask anything on here, these are some of the best guys you will meet for advice on your ideas........


----------



## chew

also, if you would like a few ideas for materials to use..... track down "oswld" he has done some really cool work from the ground up type re-builds...... you may find just the answer your looking for.


----------



## Quad1973

@ knotright... Thanks for the welcome. I will be cutting and modifying this classic. I have been looking all around the net and have found that this forum seems to have to best collective ideas and insight to help me with my build (when I get a chance). I'm going to use it this summer and learn how this skiff handles the water and to see what kind of fishing I'm gonna like the best and gear to mods to help this.


----------

